# Hello Everyone!!



## post_mod (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I've been lurking around the forums for such a long time, I thought I'd better introduce myself! I'm Karen, I'm from Australia and I've recently rediscovered make up in a major way! 

This forum has definitely fuelled a purchase or two so while my wallet isn't too happy, my make up collection loves you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

Greetings to Australia


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Karen and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome, karen!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Karen!


----------

